# Prenatal vitamins to grow Ganj?



## GMCORP (Sep 3, 2008)

This is such a stoner idea, but has anyone else thought of this or tried it? :

Ok, so, i went to a midwife (not pregnant, just getting a check-up!) and she said i either had to go on *the pill* or start taking prenatal vitamins "just in case" i get pregnant.  [i won't get into how :rant:ANGRY her comments made me] buuuut i was reading Jorge Cervantes' BIBLE and he suggested various vitamins at different times in plants' lives (e.g. B1 for transplanting) and i was wondering, since i have this crazy prescription i don't really need and it's really cheap cuz the hubby has awesome health insurance.... can i dissolve these vitamins in water and share them with my lady plants?

Bad idea or good idea?


----------



## Hick (Sep 3, 2008)

"I" look at i this way.. "Would you drink Fox Farms Grow Big?..
  plants and animals metabolize vitamans 'n nutrients differently// IMO, I wouldn't.


----------



## gagjababy (Sep 3, 2008)

plus it would be easy to overdo it. Just use superthrive to give it some B1


----------



## GMCORP (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks guys!  just thought i'd check.... you know, for the $free$-ness of it.  Someday i'll have a lab where i can test these things out.....right now we've got such a wee space that i don't want to risk trying out a *bad* idea....


----------



## King Bud (Sep 4, 2008)

Do the vitamins make you nauseous or something?
They shouldn't be doing anything besides helping your health.

Hick's right..
Plant vitamins = superthrive.


----------



## Hick (Sep 5, 2008)

...hmmm _"Supa'thrive"?_....
http://www.sarracenia.com/faq/faq3600.html
http://forums.gardenweb.com/forums/load/fig/msg031955499481.html
http://en.allexperts.com/q/Fertilizer-717/additives-superthrive.htm


----------



## King Bud (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks Hick~

Up until now, I've only heard good things about superthrive. I won't be throwing my bottle out, because at this rate it'll last me years, but I won't buy any similar products.

I dream of someday.. buying a product.. without being mislead.. without being ripped off.. oh what utopia..


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 5, 2008)

If you don't know what's in it, bin it.


----------



## salay29 (Feb 7, 2015)

My girlfriend is pregnant and cant seem to swallow the regular prenatal gel caps. So she switched to Flintstones vitamins and i had the same idea. Many of the vitamins prenatals contain arevessential for plant growth. Dilluting them in water to make a "weak tea" look and watering your plants with them will allow the plant to absorb the vitamins through its roots. Plants and humans may be different but the way we utilize vitamins is the same. This will not be harmful to your plants unless way over done. If you notice your plants starting to "burn" reduce vitamins and add a teaspoon of castor oil to a gallon of water and feed that to your plant. It will bring it back to life virtually overnight. Use trial and error on one plant to decide a feeding schedule using your prenatals. Once youve got it down, you wont be disappointed.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm sorry but this is an old wives tale and will do nothing for plant growth.  People and plants do metabolize entirely differently and the things people need are not what plants need.  Studies have pretty ,uch shown that is a useless practice and people vitamins have the potential of messing up regular plant nutrients.  Please do not do this.


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 9, 2015)

salay29 said:


> My girlfriend is pregnant and cant seem to swallow the regular prenatal gel caps. So she switched to Flintstones vitamins and i had the same idea. Many of the vitamins prenatals contain arevessential for plant growth. Dilluting them in water to make a "weak tea" look and watering your plants with them will allow the plant to absorb the vitamins through its roots. Plants and humans may be different but the way we utilize vitamins is the same. This will not be harmful to your plants unless way over done. If you notice your plants starting to "burn" reduce vitamins and add a teaspoon of castor oil to a gallon of water and feed that to your plant. It will bring it back to life virtually overnight. Use trial and error on one plant to decide a feeding schedule using your prenatals. Once youve got it down, you wont be disappointed.




Reviving a 7 year old thread, thats gotta be a record.


----------



## Locked (Feb 9, 2015)

Yeah this thread is 7 years old and has already been answered by Hick.  Get yourself some actual nutrients.


----------

